# Filtrar 2 columnas simultáneamente



## gustavomeeuwes (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola de nuevo !!!
En dos rangos de la Hoja1 de mi planilla, J21:J5000 y M21:M5000 tengo Apellidos de personas.
Quería saber como se puede hacer, si con macros o con filtro avanzado, que me busque en esos 2 rangos,
con criterio de búsqueda un Apellido.

Explico más:
Ejemplo: Tengo varios Apellidos "Apellido1" en los 2 rangos.
Con un Autofiltro buscaría en el rango J21:J5000 con la opción -> Contiene -> "Apellido1" (lo hago con Contiene ya que en esa celda puede haber más de 2 Apellidos (2 o más personas participaron al mismo tiempo y Apellido1 puede no ser el primer Apellido de esa celda)).
Ese valor "Apellido1" es el valor de una celda en otra hoja, por ejemplo Sheets("Hoja2").Range("A1")
¿Cómo hago para filtrar en los 2 rangos simultáneamente, y que me muestre las filas donde aparece Apellido1 en los rangos?
Debe mostrase toda la fila (igual que con el autofiltro).
Una vez filtrada la Hoja debo poder volver a dejarla como estaba antes
Espero haber sido claro.

Adjunto imágenes

Original:






Filtrada





Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 31, 2010)

Gustavo,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o></o>
Las columnas deben tener nombres diferentes, por ejemplo Apellidos1 y Apellidos2<o></o>
<o></o>
És necessário poner en alguna parte de la hoja (yo eligi las colunas P Q R S)<o></o>
<o></o>
<o></o>
<TABLE style="MARGIN: auto auto auto 2.75pt; WIDTH: 242pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-yfti-tbllook: 1184; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt" class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=323><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 23pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; BACKGROUND: #c5d9f1; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=31 noWrap></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 61pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=81 noWrap>*P<o></o>*






​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 48pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=64 noWrap>*Q<o></o>*






​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 48pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=64 noWrap>*R<o></o>*






​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 62pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=83 noWrap>*S<o></o>*






​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 23pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; BACKGROUND: #c5d9f1; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=31 noWrap>*1<o></o>*​




​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 61pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=81 noWrap>APELLIDOS1<o></o>


​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 48pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=64 noWrap><o></o>


​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 48pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=64 noWrap><o></o>


​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 62pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=83 noWrap>APELLIDOS2<o></o>


​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 23pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; BACKGROUND: #c5d9f1; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=31 noWrap>*2<o></o>*​




​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 61pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=81 noWrap>*Apellido1<o></o>


​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 48pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=64 noWrap><o></o>


​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 48pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=64 noWrap><o></o>


​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 62pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=83 noWrap><o></o>


​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 3; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 23pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; BACKGROUND: #c5d9f1; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=31 noWrap>*3<o></o>*​




​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 61pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=81 noWrap><o></o>


​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 48pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=64 noWrap><o></o>


​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 48pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=64 noWrap><o></o>


​</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 62pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=83 noWrap>*Apellido1<o></o>


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<o></o>
<o></o>
En P2 y S3 <o></o>
="*"&Hoja2!A1<o></o>
<o></o>
<o></o>
Ahora utilise Datos>Filtro Avanzado seleccionando todo en rango que desea filtrar incluyendo cabeceras (Headers) y el rango P1:S3 como criterio.<o></o>
<o></o>
Original <o></o>
<TABLE style="MARGIN: auto auto auto 2.75pt; WIDTH: 224pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-yfti-tbllook: 1184; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt" class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=299><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>APELLIDOS1<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>APELLIDOS2<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido1<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido4<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido2, Apellido3<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido3<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 3"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido1, Apellido4<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido2<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 4"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido2<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido1<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 5"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido1<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido3<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 6"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido4<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido2<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 7"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido3<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido3<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 8; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido3, Apellido1<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido1<o></o>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<o></o>
<o></o>
Filtrado<o></o>
<TABLE style="MARGIN: auto auto auto 2.75pt; WIDTH: 224pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-yfti-tbllook: 1184; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt" class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=299><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>APELLIDOS1<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>APELLIDOS2<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido1<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido4<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido1, Apellido4<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido2<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 3"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido2<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido1<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 4"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido1<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido3<o></o>



</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 5; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 108pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=144 noWrap>Apellido3, Apellido1<o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 32pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=43 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 24pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32 noWrap><o></o>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 3.5pt; WIDTH: 60pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.5pt; HEIGHT: 15pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=80 noWrap>Apellido1<o></o>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<o></o>
Para volver y dejarla como estaba antes <o></o>
Datos>Limpar<o></o>
<o></o>
Se quieres hacerlo por VBA<o></o>
<o></o>

```
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Public Sub Filtra()<o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana] Sheets("Hoja1").Range("P1") = "APELLIDOS1"
 Sheets("Hoja1").Range("S1") = "APELLIDOS2" [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Sheets("Hoja1").Range("P2").Formula = "*" & Sheets("Hoja2").Range("A1")<o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana] Sheets("Hoja1").Range("S3").Formula = "*" & Sheets("Hoja2").Range("A1")<o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana] <o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]     <o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana] Sheets("Hoja1").Range("J6:M14").AdvancedFilter Action:=xlFilterInPlace, CriteriaRange:= _<o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]     Range("P1:S3"), Unique:=False<o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]End Sub<o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]<o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Public Sub Vuelve()<o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana] Sheets("Hoja1").ShowAllData<o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]End Sub<o:p></o:p>[/FONT][/COLOR]
```
<o></o>
<o></o>
Ajuste los rangos como quieras.<o></o>
<o></o>
Espero que esto ayude<o></o>
<o></o>
M.<o></o>


----------



## gustavomeeuwes (Oct 31, 2010)

Perfecto Marcelo !!! 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
Cordiales Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 31, 2010)

Gustavo,

Un placer ayudar.

Saludos

M.


----------



## vexho (Nov 16, 2013)

buenas, he visto y tengo un problema un poco diferente, lo que quiero es si tengo una tabla con varios campos, digamos FECHA, CONDUCTOR, VEHÍCULO y NÚMERO DE CAJAS, y tengo en cada columna de esos campos muchos registros, quisiera saber como hacer utilizando una macro o visual basic para hacer lo siguiente: tengo dos celdas arriba de la tabla que mencioné y en ellas se va a colocar sea la fecha en una o el nombre del conductor en la otra. lo que quiero saber es como filtrar en la tabla con esos dos criterios simultáneamente, es decir, si ingreso una fecha en la primera celda y un nombre en la segunda, me filtre todas las filas en la tabla en las que aparece ese nombre y esa fecha, pero si coloco solo la fecha o solo el nombre y deje la otra celda en blanco, me siga filtrando el dato que ingrese, es decir usar ambos criterios si se llenan, o uno solo si solo se llena uno. 

muchas gracias de antemano!

David


----------



## Héctor Miguel (Nov 17, 2013)

prueba usando la herramienta integrada de Excel para los Filtros Avanzados en listas...

Filtrar utilizando criterios avanzados - Excel - Office.com

Ejemplos de criterios complejos - Excel - Office.com

saludos,
hector.


----------

